# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Что нужно на сайте Кришна.ру людям которые случайно попали на сайт?

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Материалы, функции и пр.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Ответы на основные вопросы (у нас уже был материал для этого на старом форуме)
2) Глоссарий
3) Контакты

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Список общих философских вопросов с ответами (именно вопросов вида "кто я", "зачем все нужно", и пр. а не только "кто такие кришнаиты", "почему прическа-хвостик").

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> 1) Ответы на основные вопросы (у нас уже был материал для этого на старом форуме)


а какие категории вопросов?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Про функции 

*Как видят гости картинки- вложения*

Управление вложениями - это отличная функция, позволяет загружать картинки со своего компьютера. Преданные, помнится, просили об этом, так что отлично.

Но гостям такая картинка не видна, а при нажатии на ссылку, которая видна вместо картинки,  появляется - "вы не авторизованы". 

Когда мне такое встречается на сторонних ресурсах, это так... немного негостеприимно. Я вовсе ухожу с таких сайтов, не регистрируясь, ибо времени мало, а на выбор места получения информации иногда влияют и такие мелочи. 

Так что хотела просто сказать преданным на будущее - пожалуйста, не используйте эту функцию слишком часто. Иначе впечатление от форума *для случайных гостей* портится. Или может быть, это можно изменить?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Насколько я знаю, можно изменить так, чтобы все видели.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хорошо было бы изменить. 
Чтобы даршаны никто не терял.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Насколько я знаю, можно изменить так, чтобы все видели.


Сделали. Надо попробовать, как работает.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

На сайте нет модуля поиска.

----------


## Darshana

> На сайте нет модуля поиска.


*Модуль поиска есть в правом верхнем углу.* 


*Причем он  на порядок мощнее чем на предыдущем форуме.*

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Модуль поиска есть в правом верхнем углу.*


Матаджи Веда Прия про сайт, а не про форум. На сайте, действительно, не видно его.

----------


## Darshana

> Матаджи Веда Прия про сайт, а не про форум. На сайте, действительно, не видно его.


 А.. Извините. Пускай реклама расширенному поиску на форуме останется :smilies:

----------


## Джива

понять : "Я не есть это тело" и "Кришна верховная личность бога"  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Что нужно на сайте Кришна.ру людям которые случайно попали на сайт?


если челоевк не может попасть в храм (иногда - вообще никогда не попадёт),
то надо ему дать возможность получить даршан гуру - послушать его лекции...
услышать нектарный киртан... чтобы развить тот самый высший вкус...

ну если нет прасада - это уже такое... можно и самим приготовить (а, тогда надо рецепты!)

конечно же вопросы и ответы...

а можно сделать чат на форуме?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а можно сделать чат на форуме?


Уже было обсуждение чата здесь в Гостевой. Не нужен он.

----------

